# L.n.g. Carrier Fleet Hits 200 Mark



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

the worlds l.n.g. carrier fleet reached the 200 mark in april. l.n.g. world shipping notes that it took 34 yrs for the in service fleet of l.n.g. carriers to reach 100 vessels .now the 200 mark has been reached just 8 yrs later and the next 100 ships will be added in just over 2yrs.
the 145,000m3 membrane tank vessel the maersk qatar became the 200th member of the currant fleet of gas carriers engaged in the deepsea movement of l.n.g. after its delivery by samsung heavy ind. on april 15th
th global l.n.g. fleet is not only growing but changing as well.for exaple,in contrast to maersk qatar's traditional steam turbine propulsion system,the new ships for the danish owner will be powered by dual-fuel diesil-electric systems.
so.korea and japan have now delivered 64 l.n.g. vessels each


----------

